# Mit welcher deutschen Schauspielerin möchtet ihr gern eine Nacht verbringen wollen?



## superfan2000 (23 März 2014)

Josefine Preuss oder Julia Biedermann?


----------



## chris85 (23 März 2014)

Bei Biedermann dachte ich ja eher an einen Vergleich von Josefine Preuß und Jeanette Biedermann. 


So natürlich Josefine Preuß.


----------



## hoshi21 (23 März 2014)

wäre es die andere biedermann wäre die sache klar. so aber die hübsche rothaarige josefine.


----------



## Punisher (23 März 2014)

da gäbs andere


----------



## Harry1982 (23 März 2014)

Punisher schrieb:


> da gäbs andere



Definitiv


----------



## superfan2000 (24 März 2014)

Beide Fauen sind sehr begehrenswert. :drip::drip::drip:


----------



## Akrueger100 (24 März 2014)

Wenn es schon eine von den Beiden sein muss dann nehme ich Josefine


----------



## laika84 (24 März 2014)

Also mit Josi verbring ich auch gern mehr als eine Nacht 
Die andre finde ich ziemlich gruselig...


----------



## superfan2000 (24 März 2014)

laika84 schrieb:


> Also mit Josi verbring ich auch gern mehr als eine Nacht
> Die andre finde ich ziemlich gruselig...



Die Julia Biedermann ist nicht gruselig - aber geil. :drip::drip::drip:


----------



## herzkasper (24 März 2014)

Beide nicht mein Fall


----------



## comatron (25 März 2014)

Wäre doch mal zu erst zu klären, welchen Zweck das Verbringen der Nacht erfüllen soll.


----------



## mcross93 (30 März 2014)

Joefine Preuß


----------



## Quackianer (1 Apr. 2014)

Auf jeden Fall Josefine! Nichts geht über Josefine!


----------

